# soft plastics



## fisherjayse (Jan 30, 2013)

Am keen to get others opinions of their preferred softies.

For me its Berkley Gulp, then second would be berkley gulp and third berkley gulp :lol:

They are just brilliantly scented, can be used as static bait! Fish just attracted to them.

Colours and shapes...the peppered prawn, pumpkin seed and firetiger in certain conditions. Firetiger is black and bright orange.

Shapes, the prawn range, short stick bait, jerk shads for snapper and curl tails for a bit of wiggle.

I mainly target flathead, but with the new kayak will be rack fishing flatties and bream with sp!

Jig heads?? I like fine wire gamakatsu...fine hook, better penetration. weights so far 1/8, 1/6 and 1/4...though will be going lighter for bream i believe, to keep it natural.

whats your experiences??

Fisherjayse


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I like the Gulp Powerbaits because they'll stay on a jighead for years without degrading and they're also more supple.....probably not good for the environment though.


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

Zmans of late.......squidgies as the backup........powerbait 4" minnows to reminisce the early days with.

Never have liked gulp they swim like a turd in the ocean.


----------



## fisherjayse (Jan 30, 2013)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
A turd in the ocean....fish must like turds, why else would we have sewerage piped offshore :shock:


----------



## shadowrunner (Jan 18, 2013)

being very new to soft plastics ( SA you use dead bait or metal lures for trolling pretty much everywhere) I am rather interested in this topic, . my soft plastic journey so far has been imitation scented prawns and Tsunami plastics ready rigged, still haven't caught a fkn thing off of them either


----------



## Neal013 (Dec 19, 2012)

mine is Squidgies , Zman and Gulp.

all depends on the day i find you get a better action with the squidgies and the zman than the Gulps but the scent really does the trick, squidgie comes with the sfactor and i do use it.

wrigglers and the neon flick baits with squidgie, the pepper prawn is deadly with the gulps and jerk baitz with zman.

as far as jig heads go ive been using the nitros latley. i only used to use TTjig heads.


----------



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

Squidgie worms and wrigglers, atomic grubs and power bait minnows. I like natural colours and anything with a bit of silver or gold flash. Been meaning to try to zman plastics for ages but rod building is soaking up my fishing budget so I'm just working through my stockpile until I need more.


----------



## captaincoochin (Nov 11, 2012)

Yeah berkley gulp mainly for the range and availability.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Don't laugh but the Mojiko brand minnows from Anaconda are as good as any. You can get a pack for under $3 on sale and there must be 20 or so in a pack. I reckon they're a Berkeley copy but, once again, they're the petroleum based ones but they're the ones I like.

Paying $1 a pop for a plastic that a fish can destroy in one strike doesn't excite me.


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

The Gulps (Smelly ones) work great - but as above, $1.00 each and only good for 1-2 fish, I only use when things are slow.
I use Strike Tigers a fair bit, because the bloke who makes them sponsors Tassiepaddlers and I've scored a few packets of freebies. I've also bought a few packets. They work, and last a bit better than the gulps.
Started using Zman recently when the pickers or squid or other lure wreckers are about. They are by far the most economical of the 3 because they are bloody near indestructible, they swim well (I have the minowz) come in good colours, and they do catch fish.
Also won a couple of packets of YEP tackle softies recently, have only used briefely so far. They seem a bit tougher than the Gulps and the Strike Tigers, but not as tough as the Z-mans.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm limited to whatever I can buy in K-Mart because my local tackle store is expensive and doesn't provide much in the way of service. With that in mind:

(1) Gulp 5 Inch Jerk Shad Crazy Legs in Chatreuse Pepper Neon - Bream, Flathead, Snapper (stop laughing).
(2) Gulp 5 Inch Jerk Shad in (anything that glows) - Salmon, Snapper (there's that sniggering again).
(3) Gulp sand worms in natural, camo or newpenny - Bream, Whiting, Flathead
(4) Squidgy Fish (biggest I can find) in Killer Tomato or Black and Gold - Bream, Flathead
(5) Squidgy Pro Series Wrigglers - Bream, Flathead

I use the heavy guage Starlo and Bushy jig heads after I started snapping Nitros on big fish.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Ado said:


> I'm limited to whatever I can buy in K-Mart because my local tackle store is expensive and doesn't provide much in the way of service. With that in mind:
> (1) Gulp 5 Inch Jerk Shad Crazy Legs in Chatreuse Pepper Neon - Snapper sized Bream, Flathead, Bream sized Snapper (stop laughing).


Now it makes more sense to the casual reader Ado

For me, I'm struggling to think of an SP that I _HAVEN'T_ caught a fish on
nope, can't
they all work


----------



## Sanman (Jan 1, 2007)

Initially I used Gulp Jerk Shads almost exclusively, for Flathead, but it is frustrating that the packets leak and they dry out easily. The results on Flathead and the odd Jewie using ZMan and Squidgies (Wrigglers, Fish and Lobbies) have been just as good, so they have taken preference over the Gulps.

I'll be trying the Mojikos (good to get that feedback Barrabundy) soon...probably not this weekend, sadly.
Cheers
Sanman


----------



## Shuggy22 (Sep 14, 2012)

Have only used gulps mainly and get a few flatties on the banana prawn coloured 3" minnow wrigglers,
squidgey wrigglers in bloodworm pattern have got me a few as well.
I like the absolute lightest head possible .5 gram as great but will use heavier if there is wind current etc.


----------



## Shuggy22 (Sep 14, 2012)

k mart and big w are good for jig heads and squidgeys cheapest ive seen them anywhere! bout 4.50 a pack from memory


----------

